# Raising Fireflies?



## Black Hawk (Jul 7, 2005)

i'm thinking of making a colony of these bugs. i think i know basicly how to do it but specifics would be nice if anyone has ever done this before. has anyone given it a try? :?


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jul 8, 2005)

I've been keeping european specie _Phausis splendidula_.
They are very difficult to breed. I've never get any larvae, despite I had many specimens. I was only able to rise them from small larvae (L1) to mature beetles.
They need high humidity and feed on little snails and other small invertebrates. You can keep them in small (1 liter) jars, but not in the groups (high cannibalism).


----------



## Wade (Jul 8, 2005)

Keeping them in culture has proven extremely difficult, and I don't think anyone has had any long term success with it. Insect zoos and butterfly houses the world over have been struggling with this for a long time with very little to show for it.

Better to just pick a wall and start banging! :wall: 

Wade


----------



## Black Hawk (Jul 8, 2005)

i'm up for a challenge    i'll post if anything comes of it


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jul 8, 2005)

i don't think it's hard to raise fireflies, ppl in Taiwan has been rasing aquatic Luciola ficta  for yrs, also terestrial L.analis
u'll need to culture snails first(depends on aquaic or land sps u plan to raise)
i've fed the larvaes with earthworms, too, but snails are the staple diet


----------



## Wade (Jul 9, 2005)

Not to mention finding the insects themselves, I imagine those Asian species would be hard, if not impossible, for most people in the US to get a hold of. The North American species have stubbornly refused to be cultured for some reason.

Wade


----------



## ilovebugs (Jul 13, 2005)

thats wierd. I never knew they ate snails... I thought they only ate grass.

or could it be. 

I'm right, and they don't eat snails at all, and thats whats with your troubles... haha but come to think of it, I don't think I've ever had any last more than a few days


----------



## Wade (Jul 13, 2005)

The Taiwan species Randolph mentioned eat snails, not the North American ones. They don't, however, eat grass either. They are predatory.

Wade


----------



## Black Hawk (Jul 13, 2005)

so basically...we have no idea


----------

